#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > UK Travel Forum >  >  48Th Anniversary.

## Mathos

It's quite amazing how quickly years pass by.


48th Wedding Anniversary, I decided to take Flobo away
for a few days, and did a surprise booking, she liked that 
when I told her.



Thomas wasn't at all happy about it.


Anyhow one of the daughters was fully prepared 
to come in two or three times a day, feed him,
water him, play with his toys with him, brush him,
even tell him funny stories like Flobo does.

That one about 'The Big Bad Wolf' hiding in the woods waiting for 
Thomas, is a cracker! Or the Big Bad Eagle who swoops down for
'Pussycat's like Thomas' is another classic.

I think he believes her as well.

Especially when we had the kestrel swooping 
down, killing Pigeons recently.



It was raining when we left.


I'm not certain if that's usual or unusual, but it does
help keep the dust down to an acceptable level.



I've been quite busy in the garden this last two or three weeks.

The big steps all brushed down with 'Algo' that should 
get rid of winter algae etc. 






Give them a good power wash in a couple of weeks or so, 
they'll be like new. 

Well I hope they will.





Land Rover all primed up and ready to go.



One last glance over the big lawn and off we went.

----------


## patsycat

You old romantic you!!

All the best to you both.  I feel that i know you over the years.

Kiss to Thomas too..  Owls swoop too.

----------


## Mathos

It's not the best way of booking a break in March and expecting
good weather.




What you see is what you get.

Take the rough with the smooth.



You start kidding one another, it'll be all right in a bit
that mist is lifting!




Billy Liar hasn't got a clue!.

Tom Courtenay and Julie Christie.

Outstanding!



They worked together in Dr Zhivago later in life.

Tom Courtenay played Pasha, Laura's husband 
who left her alone of course, becoming a real nasty 
piece of work as a Communist leader;- "Strelnikov"

A real mean Dude!




This video link is exceptionally good!

*theme song dr zhivago - Bing Videos*

----------


## Mathos

> You old romantic you!!
> 
> All the best to you both. I feel that i know you over the years.
> 
> Kiss to Thomas too.. Owls swoop too.


 
Thanks Patsy.

Yes, we do get a feeling of knowing one 
another on these Teak Door Pages.


Nice to know you too love,  Thomas as well.


xx

----------


## flashbang

48 years! Cool Mathos, bro!

----------


## Mathos

One thing about The North of England.





There are places of outstanding beauty.


A class of their own.


The above is The Honister Pass in the Northern Lake district.


It cleared up nicely too.


We had a trip out on The Lake, so I could show 
Flobo where I was taking her from the water front.




She liked that!



Better still close up.


*Langdale* *Chase* *Hotel* - *Hotel* in Windermere - *Hotel* in the ...

Well worth clicking on.

Super place.

Even The Honister looked good in colour.





Life's what you make of anything you do.

There's a hell of a lot you cannot change.

Go with the flow so to speak.

(No pun intended)





Looking better all the time.



Somebody turned the big light on.



Improving by the minute.



Which room do you want Flobo?



Making a beautiful afternoon.



Don't let the sun go down on creation.

george michael don't let the sun go down - Bing Videos

Long time since I heard that, a terrific song!


Enjoy.


More over the weekend.

----------


## Mathos

> 48 years! Cool Mathos, bro!


 
Thanks Flashbang.

----------


## DrB0b

> 48th Wedding Anniversary,


Many congratulations to both of you, Mathos. I've always enjoyed your threads and photos and it's wonderful to know that its still possible for two people to remain together for such a long time. I raise my glass to the two of you and here's hoping for many more happy anniversaries to come. Back in Lancs myself now, maybe one day we'll all bump into each other  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

Wow Big Congratulations to yourself and flobo. I love your threads and this is a beauty also!

----------


## Loy Toy

When I want to feel better about the world all I have to do is pop in to one of Mathos's threads and see what he and Flobo are up to. I have never met them but I feel like they are my friends.

May you and Flobo have many, many more wonderful years together and congratulations from the Loy Toy clan.

----------


## jizzybloke

Congratulations to both of you and thanks for sharing it with us here Mathos!!

----------


## jamiejambos

Great pics and congratulations..

  Thankyou

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Used to live in the Lakes. My first born is a Cumbrian. brings back many memories. Happy anniversary  :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

Thanks for all your pics, makes me homesick!
Here's to many more years of happiness for you both.

----------


## Kurgen

Happy Anniversary Mathos  :Smile:

----------


## Bower

Happy anniversary to you both.

----------


## patsycat

I remember my parent's 50th wedding anniversary, with tear jerking speeches etc.  They had it in restaurant without a booze license.  So we took our own wine, i think the corkage charge on the wine was more than the food bill!!

But great memories.  It was just so good for them to have all their kids and other halfs and grandchildren around them.  Sadly, he died 6 years later.  And we all forgot to take a camera with us, so the memories are in the brains.

----------


## Mathos

> I remember my parent's 50th wedding anniversary, with tear jerking speeches etc. They had it in restaurant without a booze license. So we took our own wine, i think the corkage charge on the wine was more than the food bill!!
> 
> But great memories. It was just so good for them to have all their kids and other halfs and grandchildren around them. Sadly, he died 6 years later. And we all forgot to take a camera with us, so the memories are in the brains.


Great memories you have Patsy.

I love your outlook on life, quite a character. 



Thomas is sulking, because we left him for a few days though!

xx

----------


## Mathos

That's a great number of Greens and best wishes, along with compliments regarding the threads in general.

Thanks a lot folk, really appreciated.

I often think of Teak Door as being like the British Pubs were once upon a time.


There's a certain atmosphere about the same and if you give
it a decent element of thought, I think you'll get the drift
so to speak.

You can establish characters to associate with each and every member too.


Worth thinking about.

----------


## Mathos

Must say, we both like the buildings associated with
these old Stately Homes.




This place was in a good league, no doubt about it.



They had the priorities right though.

A good blazing open fire, the rest can follow.




You couldn't create buildings and rooms to
put on a par with such like, nowadays.



'Priceless' in a word.

There wasn't a day passed by that each and every 
one of these rooms wasn't being cleaned.

You can see that by simply looking.




Nice staff throughout as well.

They had it right, the hotel wasn't simply a place to work.


It was their home.

Special to them.





Excellent dining room.

First class food as well.



Bit of a sample, I'll place more on in the coming days.



Leave you with this one of a really well placed conservatory. 

Absolutely in perfect keeping.



Everything was in a nut shell.

----------


## Mathos

We get a great deal of enjoyment, 
driving around country lanes like this.




We don't see the weather as an issue.

It does, what it does.



Taking a walk off the beaten track like this.

It's another world.

Beautiful.

----------


## ossierob

Happy Anniversary to you both.....you sound like a lovely bloke and I wish you both well

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Was that a bit of black pud on that that brekky plate? Love the full English Brekky myself, but if I tackle to many of them I,ll be lucky to live to see my 10th marriage anniversary, great stuff Mathos you and flobo sound like great folk,

----------


## Looper

Top effort there Mathos bringing up the 48!  :goldcup: 

That gaff looks well swanky but I would go for something a bit more modest next year or you are setting the bar a bit high for the big 50!

----------


## Mathos

Thanks again folk, all of you, it amazes both of us how
it all passes so quickly.

We were both born just as the War ended.

My Mum & Dad.



Not so bad if you still had a Mum & Dad at the end of it.



Getting married 48 years ago last Wednesday 19th March.





A few years down the line, two children, we looked after 
Flobo's Grandad for 11 years. He's brought her up and we 
weren't for leaving him alone.




It's an I want World in a lot of ways thereafter.

You work for it and it comes along if the luck
factor rides with you as well.




Flobo must have wanted to be a motorcycle
taxi driver at one time.

 :Smile: 



Always a traffic stopper.




We covered some miles over jungle areas of 
distinction throughout Burma, Thailand, Laos, 
Cambodia and Vietnam.

A good twenty year period, learning all that.

Made some good friends too.




Made time to relax as well, along the way.




We were about 18 years of age on this one.



We kept quite fit as well. The way we enjoyed living 
demanded that we did.




I suppose there's a time comes when it all starts slowing down.

Both of us 69 next birthday.


You can sum a lot up with a few words and photographs.

----------


## Mathos

Still here, floating about space on a big rock.





We might well wonder what it's all about.


Big wheels keep on turning.





It's terrific simply being here.



Or there too.

Only 2008.



It's a beautiful world.



The Lake District..

Now that's really special.


More next week.

----------


## flashbang

Yeah, the Lake District is off the hook...

----------


## Mathos

> Was that a bit of black pud on that that brekky plate? Love the full English Brekky myself, but if I tackle to many of them I,ll be lucky to live to see my 10th marriage anniversary, great stuff Mathos you and flobo sound like great folk,


 
Black Pudding indeed BLD.

My normal breakfast is porridge, fruit and a spoonful of honey.

Every now and then though, I go for a full English with BP.

Great.

----------


## Mathos

This was the boat we did the Lake trip on.




Only ten of us on-board.


I had the top deck to myself most of the trip.

Made for some good photographs.



An outstanding opportunity.




I've never seen Windermere so quiet.



Perfect opportunity.




Very little operating on The Lake. 

The Boatman told me they had been busy most of the day, 
this was around 3pm though, folk weren't so thick on the ground, 
or water.






It has to be the best time in the world to visit.

----------


## Mathos

A few folk having a pint and a bite here and there.



Noticed at The Hotel, G & T's seemed back on the up.

One delightful lady couldn't wait for her cheese
and biscuits after the evening meal. 

Nicely taken aback with three or four very large Ports.

Why not indeed.



There must be a few million pounds in boats on this one lake.



Plenty of renovation and high maintenance work coming to an end in
the general locality.

Ready for the Season.

Usually kicks off from Easter.



Looked to me like The Teal had just come out of dry dock.

Mint all over.

Competition is good.




Keeps everybody on their toes.



We noticed quite a few Swans about.



Boatman was telling me there were some 
enormous Pike in the Lake.



Our opposite number on it's return trip.

Last of the day for this one.

We saw three or four with private yachts, having a lot of fun.




Some of them got well over on their sides at times.



Enjoyment is a great part of life.


More through the week.

----------


## Top Cat

Congrats on the anniversary Mathos and thanks for the photos. When I was a young lad we used to go for our annual family holidays to Bowness. Still recognise the Old England and the road that goes up away from the lake and towards the less salubrious, but very nice B+B, where we spent our hols. 

The Lakes are a very special place, weather can be three seasons in one day. Mean and moody one minute then brilliant sunshine and clear skies. Its all good. No such thing as bad weather anyway, just inappropriate clothing.

----------


## Mathos

> Congrats on the anniversary Mathos and thanks for the photos. When I was a young lad we used to go for our annual family holidays to Bowness. Still recognise the Old England and the road that goes up away from the lake and towards the less salubrious, but very nice B+B, where we spent our hols. 
> 
> The Lakes are a very special place, weather can be three seasons in one day. Mean and moody one minute then brilliant sunshine and clear skies. Its all good. No such thing as bad weather anyway, just inappropriate clothing.


It's always good to know folk enjoy the threads, 
better still when they are familiar with the locations
and old memories are rekindled.

Cheers TC

----------


## Mathos

It's always good to take a decent walk.



I enjoy a walk, Flobo does too.

I'm looking forward to next month, great time to get out on the bike
again. 

I don't bother with the gym nowadays, gardening, 
walking and an odd bike ride seem to suffice.




Isn't that a sensational setting.




This too, right from the gate, wall, buildings
and the mountain to the rear.




Whichever way you look, everything has a marvellous appeal.

----------


## Mathos

A mountain waterfall, not much in the way
of poke with it, must be a shortage of water.  :mid: 




I was just wondering, the Malaysian aircraft.

Has it been shot down?





Seems like a lost of trouble has been undertaken to make
this disappear. 

I thought it might be on ice, to do a big bang job
in Bangkok or similar.

Captain/pilot seems a little weird, to put it mildly.

Folk on board with stolen passports.

Everything switched off.

Obviously all mobile phones confiscated.

Chinese heavily involved in the search and rescue
from Australian bases. It doesn't add up.

Time may just tell.

But the wreckage and black box could be in 
waters around five miles deep!

The water fall dropped into this river, 
then made it's way to the Lake.

Irish Sea next stop I rather think.



A sensational spot.





We are so lucky.


More through the week.

----------


## Mathos

I was talking with a chap whilst we were away, regarding
the manner the last age had influenced so much of Britain's 
West Coast in particular.

So many parts of West Scotland down to The Lakes had
really been influenced from 110,000 to 12,000 years since.

Plenty of signs besides the Lakes and Lochs of course,
some of the valleys we have are masterpiece's of creation 
in this particular mode.



I daresay the rugged beauty has a lot to thank the
ice, glaciers and water for but in real terms we are not
exactly out of the ice age at this moment in time.


No doubt the cows and such like beasts will encourage
a mad dash to complete the same in the not too distant future.

It's probably a good job we got this fossil fuel burning up 
and running too, it might have taken forever.



You wouldn't wait that long for a tasty steak would you now!

Must say the food was exceptionally nice.





Flobo didn't half enjoy those fancy sweets as well.



I wasn't behind the door at coming forward either.

In a word.

"Delicious"




It went together like hand and glove.

Pre-Dinner hors d'oeuvres with a large glass of 
wine make way for turning the appetite starting handle.





Some wonderful wild mushrooms under the fancy egg with all sorts of
tasty and delectable bonus bits and pieces the likes of which, you wish
you could create in your home kitchen.




I think the professionalism along with the level of catering in
places like this are in a world class rating of their own
definitive.

Many a time I do wonder how they manage to make a Gourmet
out of an earthling, it's all characteristic purporting to involve 
high-quality or exotic ingredients and skilled preparation.

Flobo is a brilliant cook, and I do mean brilliant.

But this level is quite a 'British Cultivated Speciality. '

That's how I see it in a nutshell.



Even the soup is a lesson in perfection.



The quality of The Meat was outstanding.

They know how to look after their live stock in Britain, 
which is the main ingredient to perfection.




The little bird in the garden, he was early enough 
to be catching the worms, but he was sorting out 
the best and leaving the inferior looking ones.




We had some exceptionally nice fish, 
pictures over the weekend I think.

----------


## Mathos

Mustn't forget to mention breakfast either.



Nicely set out introduction and self choice for just about
any cereal you could imagine.

Plenty of fresh fruit, prunes, fresh juice, milk, etc.



Plenty to choose from on the usual such as
Kippers, (they were gradely) scrambled eggs 
alongside them. Toast, preserves, 


I like this photograph.




It's good.



Meandering again!


It didn't take long to fill the breakfast table, and that was before
the main 'Full English'



The 'Black Pudding' is hiding behind the tomato.

The brown sauce was their own home made.

Delicious. Quite unique without detracting from the taste
too much at all.

I was asking for the recipe, but it didn't arrive.



You have to see that 'Black Pudding'

I don't go silly with them, a few times each year.

Regular as clockwork when we were kids.

Big round ones, Mum used to boil them in a saucepan.

Then spread mustard over them, and a couple of 
rounds of bread and butter.

Plenty of nutrition and it filled you up nicely.

By gum! That and Wild Rabbit with a few spuds and cabbage!



Flobo kept hers to the basics.

The scrambled eggs were perfect.

{She liked the sauce as well}


One of those establishments, everything seemed 
to get better each day we were there.



Which made it a hundred and ten per cent starter;- Climbing!.

----------


## Mathos

Plenty of these rocks lying about in most areas that were 
holders of the glaciers. They deposited all sorts over the years.



A lot of the smaller ones were broken up, removed, 
used for building with etc. Nowadays they have to watch 
for folk (usually The Gypsy fraternity) filling trailers and trucks
with the smaller ones especially river washed and smoothed.

They fetch good money on these boot sales as garden enhancers.





So many of these pack-horse bridges throughout the country.

Real works of art. They certainly stand the test of time.

----------


## Mathos

> All greek to me...


 
Hiya Patsy. x

 :Smile:

----------


## Mathos

I keep wondering how Flobo got this photograph to turn out like this.



That water could spill all over!


It's definitely on a run-a-way mode.



We really have made terrific use out of natural 
resources over the centuries.




Always a great deal of enjoyment to be had 
simply driving these amazing country lanes.

This is 'The Boat House' at the hotel we were at.




All original from the days as a Grand Mansion.

The living accommodation above has been converted
into an exceptionally nice room, we spoke to the couple 
who were in the same.

They were well pleased.


This one further along The Lake, was exceptionally nice.



I saw it obviously as a modern building, looked to
me like the old boathouse had been refurbished, 
extended giving decent living accommodation.

Impressive without looking out of character with the surroundings.


I liked the view of The Hotel from the Lake on this one.




A spectacular place, no doubt about that at all. 





I was pleased to get the opportunity to take the photographs
from such great points on the water.





A the same time, coming across several one time
private mansions, and now remaining better than 
ever in their new lives as Hotels.






Worth noting the very large Caravan Park as 
you can see leading down to The Lake.

That's a super setting.

This video is really worth 'clicking onto'

http://www.slholidays.co.uk/park-video-whitecrossbay



Busy weekend on the horizon.

----------


## English Noodles

Congratulations, Mathos! Many more to come.

----------


## Bogon

Congrats Mathos.

Another beautiful thread.

----------


## natalie8

Congrats, Mathos and Flobo!! A beautiful thread for a beautiful couple (and for Thomas, of course). You're definitely getting some green if the system lets me.

----------


## Mathos

> Congrats, Mathos and Flobo!! A beautiful thread for a beautiful couple (and for Thomas, of course). You're definitely getting some green if the system lets me.


 
Thanks Natalie, appreciated. x

----------


## somtamslap

Extremely well put together. Marvellous thread.

----------


## Mathos

Diving room only!.



You can understand folk wanting the front seats in spots like this.



Same with rooms like this, you have to look deep 
into the creation of it all to appreciate the workmanship, 
design and beauty.



This staircase, you couldn't imagine the sense of proudness
the original first impressions must have created. 

Matched up perfectly with the magnificent stained windows.



Perfection in every possible way.

There wasn't a day passed by that staff weren't on hand,
cleaning every room.



Some of the creations these Chef's come up with are works of art in
their own preparation and somewhat supplication.

Especially the delicious 'Quails egg'


A delightful way to finish a Hamburger off.


This too.



Qu'est que c'est?

(As near as I can remember)

I mentioned the Fish Dishes.




The Salmon was outstanding.





Lakelands own Lamb Cutlet's.


Delicious.

----------


## Mathos

> Extremely well put together. Marvellous thread.


Thanks Somtam.

I'm enjoying yours as usual.

You've a special talent with your writing.

Simply put! 'He's a  way with words'

Appreciated.

----------


## Mathos

I thought I'd have 'seconds' with this one!



It's worth '200 sit-ups' when I get round to it.



It's impossible to say no, with dishes like these.


Well that's my excuse, and I'm sticking to it!   :Smile: 


The Gaelic Coffees to finish the evening meals off were something else too.

I thought I'd taken a photograph or two of those.


If they turn up, I'll place them here.


More through the coming week.

----------


## Mathos

When you take a really good drive around The Lake District, 
you certainly become aware of how compact the area is in
broad terms. Taking a really good drive through the countryside
skirting a few mountain lakes and passes, then down to the coast 
can be a surprisingly short distance of sixty miles or so.



Your limited of course to a low and careful speed on 
these roads, it's much more interesting though than 
speeding, missing so much of the natural beauty.



Mist, snow, ice, rain, all need taking into consideration, especially
this time of the year.




You can never rule out the oncoming vehicles, motorcycles, pedestrians
animals, especially sheep either being moved by the farmer, or taking
their own private excursion when they 'escape'




It's very beautiful, can't say I've ever felt the need or desire to rush.




Very often, this time of year again, the Council or indeed
the local farmer will be cutting back the hedges, giving a 
total road block, which means him having to find a recess 
or field entry to give traffic a passing point.

There's no rush in the countryside.

It doesn't work that way.



There's a great deal to see, it's outstanding.



Skies and conditions change in the twinkling of an eye.


It goes without saying the variations in landscapes are 
amazing over such a short distance.



You can be down to the coast in no time at all.



Or it seems that way, but it may well have taken almost 
three hours to cover a distance of sixty miles, with stopping 
for photographs, conditions and taking in the views.



Quite a few boats in at Ravenglass.



Mountain backdrops like this are more than special.

----------


## Mathos

Duplicated post.

----------


## Mathos

Some beautiful properties throughout the Lake District.




The settings are second to none.

I was in Lytham yesterday with Flobo, a nice day too.


Property in places like this are going through the roof.


Never, did I expect seeing a semi-detached des-res being sold on the
sea front for £1,150,000..00.




Such is life.

The flash relatively 'new build' was a tidy bob or two as well.





£2,150,000..00

If these farmers in The Lake district get a whiff of these prices!



The skies the limit.



I wasn't going to mention 'mint sauce' to this happy soul.

----------


## Mathos

Must say, thanks for all of the greens and really nice comments. Appreciated
by myself and Flobo. 

Cheers and thanks.

----------


## Mathos

I'll place some more on over the weekend hopefully.

Must say, The Land Rover loves this terrain.




Every now and then, you might just park up
walk a short way to get a particular photograph.





On returning to the motor, you realise just what
a special and reliable vehicle it really is.


I'm putting the Merc back on the road next couple of weeks or so.


I've just taxed it. Minted it up for the summer.


I'll place some pics on, if I think on.


It's looking really well.

----------


## RawOne

Thanks for sharing some pictures of places I will never see in person.  Really glad to see you two have shared many good memories over the years.  My wife and I will celebrate our 1st anniversary on May 1st.  I am turning 70 in June, and still wishing I had met Amm here in Thailand many years earlier.  I liked your comment..."go with the flow."

----------


## Mathos

> Thanks for sharing some pictures of places I will never see in person. Really glad to see you two have shared many good memories over the years. My wife and I will celebrate our 1st anniversary on May 1st. I am turning 70 in June, and still wishing I had met Amm here in Thailand many years earlier. I liked your comment..."go with the flow."


Certainly glad you are happy and content RawOne.

Enjoy every moment you have, time is so precious to each and every one of us.

----------


## Lancelot

Congrats Mathos and thanks for the photos- excellent as always. Your the lucky one found a good gal and stayed with her. Better save up for the 50th Buddy  :Smile:

----------


## Mathos

Thanks Lancelot.

Yep, I am very lucky. 

Not that far to go for the 50th either. 

I'm going to get a part time job delivering papers I reckon, save up a bit.

----------

